# X-force and bad paper tear.



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Proper set of most drop aways is the rest fully up with a about 2" of draw to go.

Need a bit more info - arrow setup for one.

Have you tried moving rest?


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> My friend has an X-force 29" set at about 65lbs. He just bought a QAD fall away. The problem is it keeps tearing low, and slightly left. Is it possible that I'm getting contact because the rest isnt' dropping away fast enough? It doesn't matter whether I shoot a bare shaft or a fletched one. They both tear slightly left and low. Can someone give me a little help here?
> 
> Thanks!:darkbeer:


This might be obvious, but have you moved your nock point up? Move the rest to the left a bit as well......how far are you shooting from? Try a couple of distances.
I had to do the same thing with my rest. Shot from 5yds and 10 yds and tweaked until perfect bullet hole.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Macker said:


> This might be obvious, but have you moved your nock point up? Move the rest to the left a bit as well......how far are you shooting from? Try a couple of distances.
> I had to do the same thing with my rest. Shot from 5yds and 10 yds and tweaked until perfect bullet hole.


yeah, we've moved the nock point up, rest down, tried all sorts of things. We are shooting it at about 3 feet from the paper.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> yeah, we've moved the nock point up, rest down, tried all sorts of things. We are shooting it at about 3 feet from the paper.


Maybe you are getting contact with something.....either the rest or maybe the cables? Hard on the head, isn't it?!!! Hope you get it figured out.
Jeff


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

*paper tear*

I have 09 x force @ 70lbs and I'm having the same problem. I'm using trophy ridge drop zone rest, Beman ics hunter 400 arrows. I've moved nocking point and rest and nothing seems to help. I'm getting low left tear also. I was ready to try a different spined arrow. I've chalked my vanes and did not see any contact. The bow is shooting good otherwise. I'm getting good groups out to fifty yards. If you figure it out please let me know, and I will do the same for you.


----------



## oxqsme (Mar 23, 2009)

I had the same problem used a Phantom drop away and 400 fmj easton arrows works ok now


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

To check for contact try using a little white or brite colored lipstick on the edge of your fletching.And does it tear the same with someone else shooting it?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

tracy bullock said:


> To check for contact try using a little white or brite colored lipstick on the edge of your fletching.And does it tear the same with someone else shooting it?


yes it does tear the same way when the owner of the bow shoots it, just a worse. Is it possible that the QAD rest doesnt' drop down fast enough? I have a LD on my X-7 and it clears fine.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> yes it does tear the same way when the owner of the bow shoots it, just a worse. Is it possible that the QAD rest doesnt' drop down fast enough? I have a LD on my X-7 and it clears fine.


That could very well be. I have limbdrivers on both my bows and have no issues with clearance. Get some foot spray and spray the arrows and check for clearance. I think this is your next step, but I would just get a limbdriver! lol.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Other than PSE drop aways...*

PSE has definitely done their homework with this setup...You will almost 100% of the time need to use the PSE drop away..as it was designed exclusively for these super fast bows...the QAD...rests..which I love to use...are just too slow on the drop..as they utilize inertia...to get out of the way of the arrow and fletching on the Xforces and the Bowmadness bows. I have helped about 9 shooters this season..and they all went to the PSE phantom drop away or switched to a blade...Pro-tuner or the likes. Once you get the right rest for the bow...you will have a 10 second tuning session and be putting them right down the middle !! Good luck to you and great success as well.


:shade:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Your saying the phantom rest drops faster than most? I never really looked at one but I thought they drop the same as most that are attached to the cable.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Phantom drop away*

The cable force drop aways are the best to use in this case....but they have to be set perfectly....and the Phantom has huge clearance....I only shoot blade style rests now...But..I did usse the QAD rests for awhile...for hunting they are great...but for target and 3 d they drop too slow...


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Twist up (shorten) the left side of the yoke on your buss cable maybe 3 to 4 twists. This should take care of the left tear then move your nok height up a little.
DFA


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

I just went through the same thing with my '08 X-force Dream Season. Had a Trophy Taker on it and could not get rid of a left tear. I tried moving the rest right and left, nock point up and down, different grip positions, different spined arrows, different weight tips, several different timing settings, twisted the yoke. No matter what I did, I had the same left tear. I was so agrivated I was about ready to get rid of the bow.

I took the Trophy Taker off and put on a Bodoodle Pro-lite. First shot was actualy a right/high tear. Made a couple of minor rest adjustments and it is now shooting bullet holes from 3', 6', 9', and 12'.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

it is possible that u r getting contact just chec the fletching close. I have a 09 model dream season with a qad on it also but i dont have ANY FLECTHING CONTACT tried everything known to man shoots really good at 50yds not tried shooting any farther and yes it still tears left i really would like to help you but really dont know!!! i am in the same shape that u r in the post that try twisting the yoke up on left side would make the most sence. Believe thats what i will try next


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I didnt have any luck with the phantom on my 09 GX6. Arrow ripped the arrow holder right off the shelf. Blazers also didnt clear the containment arms. These things are tough for drop aways!!!!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I have 3 X-Force bows, and went through this same issue for quite a while before figuring it out. Make sure you have no cam lean at the top. Next, make sure the bow is properly timed. Need to time it at full draw to ensure it is done right. Next, try a stiffer spined arrow. I shoot 300 spine arrows, when the charts say 400's should be fine. 340's were a little better. The 300's make a world of difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

perfect bullet holes with a Hostage pro...


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

a non drop away will help but seems like putting a band-aid on the problem instead of fixing it.if anyone figures this out please post the results,as i am having the same problem.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

viper after talking to some other people i believe after not to long it will start wearing out the brushes on the left side of your hostage pro.that is what im shooting right now also. but would like to fix the problem for good not temporarily.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Bert Colwell said:


> I have 3 X-Force bows, and went through this same issue for quite a while before figuring it out. Make sure you have no cam lean at the top. Next, make sure the bow is properly timed. Need to time it at full draw to ensure it is done right.  Next, try a stiffer spined arrow. I shoot 300 spine arrows, when the charts say 400's should be fine. 340's were a little better. The 300's make a world of difference. Hope this helps.


Right here might be the real solution. Underspined arrows may be oscilatting(sp?) enough to give a bad tear no matter which way you move the rest or whether you are shooting a bare shaft or fletched.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

just bareshaft and walkback tune and forget about it.
i dont paper tune and can shoot broadheads as far as i want, farthest tryed is 80 yards so i think its tuned pretty good.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

any body found an answer that works?


----------



## scofieldkid (Mar 27, 2009)

*Just fixed my bad low tear*

I had the same problem with _bad low tear_ (and I mean bad) using a trophy taker rest. I read the PSE tuning guide and looked at the possible causes that they give for a high tear. One cause listed was that the drop-away rest was coming up too early and hence not falling fast enough. I have checked and I had no interference with fletching etc. I set the rope so the rest would come up sooner but ran out of adjustabilty because the rope would come up against the stop before the cable completed its total travel. I then looked at the rests that pse sells and recommends and I noticed that the phantom uses a spring in the middle of the rope. I also went to trophy takers web site and in their tuning guide they make mention of a rubber bungge being used in leau or in conjuction with the rope with bows that have over-draws or low brace heights. 

I tied some surgical tubing from one of my old peep sits onto the rope and tied it to the control cable. I re-centered my nock point and within three adjustments of only the length of rope I was shooting bullet holes. I hope this helps. I'm gonna try to come up with a spring sometime, it will probably be more consistant. By having the bungee or spring I could adjust the rest to fall at any time I wanted.


----------



## scofieldkid (Mar 27, 2009)

*Just fixed my bad low tear*

I had the same problem using a trophy taker rest on an 07 x-force 6. I just replaced the limbs on it and had a severe low tear. I checked timing, cam lean, adjusted the limbs out and nothing worked without moving the loop way up the string.

I read the pse tuning guide for the x-force and read the possible causes for high and low tears. One listed cause for a high tear was the drop away rest coming up too fast in the draw cycle and hence not falling away soon enough. Trying to induce a hight tear, I moved the rope down on the cable but ran out of adjustment because the rope would hit the stop on the rest before the cable completed its full travel causing tension on both the rest and the cable.

I noticed on the pse website that they attached a spring to the rope on the phantom rest. 

I tied some peep site tubing to the rope and tied it to the down cable. After a few shots and adjustments, I was shooting a perfect bullet hole. I think I might try to come up with a spring like pse uses but the bungee seems to be working today.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

The spring lets you raise the rest sooner in the draw cycle without throwing the bottom cam (and the whole bow) out of time. Personally my Xforce shoots the fastest and most consistent at about 1 arrow width low/left paper tear. And its a right handed bow. The entire Xforce line loads an arrow with WAY more energy than you are used to. Meaning a correctly spined arrow for an average 70# bow at your DL WILL BE UNDERSPINED on an Xforce at the same specs. Bullet holes from an Xforce are not hard to achieve, but the bow must be tuned to perfection and arrows chosen carefully. Once this is done (and it is really easy) you will know right away why you chose an Xforce. These bows are friggin' wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

I am shooting 09 xforce dreamseason set at 60lbs at 28in draw shooting carbonexpress maximas 250 the arrow is 27 inches long with a 75 gr tip tears low left tried a lot of different arrows does the same do you think that i need to shoot the 350 ? oh and the ata is one quarter inch off from one side to another will that make a difference? and i am shooting a qad rest hd does not have any fletching contact though any help would be greatly apperiacted


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

wilkersonhunter said:


> I am shooting 09 xforce dreamseason set at 60lbs at 28in draw shooting carbonexpress maximas 250 the arrow is 27 inches long with a 75 gr tip tears low left tried a lot of different arrows does the same do you think that i need to shoot the 350 ? oh and the ata is one quarter inch off from one side to another will that make a difference? and i am shooting a qad rest hd does not have any fletching contact though any help would be greatly apperiacted


those rests have given some people problems. Even though you may not think it, you may still be having clearance problems. If you had access to a limbdriver without buying one, it would probably be good to try it.

At your poundage and dl, I doubt you are underspined. I shoot a drenalin at 28.5", 68# with 27" CX250's with 100gr tips, and get a bullet hole fairly easily. the DS is relatively close in force produced as the Drenalin, so I highly doubt yours is a spine issue.


----------



## AZHOYTBOWHUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

*I have the answer*

Yes V.A.S.A is 100% correct the qad ultra is to slow for the gx! But what the problem is that PSE has some issues with there quaility controll! long story short is there are numbers on each limb of your bow and the numbers are the deflection value of each limb. What has happend to me is they had the wrong limbs in the wrong spots! I had a low left tear about 3 inchs and no matter what I did couldnt get rid of it. Im shooting the PSE phantom rest and was still tearing left. So I took it back to the pro shop where I bought it and this great guy named David @ Ross OutDoors tried tuning it and when he saw he couldnt tune it he took it apart and found the limb configuration was wrong! He moved the limbs around through it back together and wellahh I was shooting bullet holes, something I never saw with this bow, and On top of that I could only squeeze out 288 fps before and now Im at 312fps. It pays to buy your bow from a good shop! So I recommend taking the bow to a good shop and have them check the limbs and make sure there configured right! I had same darn problem with the admiral from bowtech to so its not just PSE...maybe its me? ooo geezz I need beer.:darkbeer:


----------

